# SPOT!! HELP!!!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

So its typical........

I have a date on Saturday that I'm really looking forward to............. and there is a spot appearing on my cheek as big as my fist      

Any ideas? Is there anything I could.

HELP ME!!!!!!!


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

try a little bit of toothpaste on it lol
its worked for me!

hope it disappears soon and you have a good time on saturday!

tatty x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

toothpaste left on overnight or tea tree stuff! I think you can get a tea tree stick from chemists that should help! 

if all else fails maybe a paper bag? 

sorry couldnt resist that, hope you have a good date! let us know the gossip 

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you.

I shan't be going looking like a pox ridden old spinster - I can ASSURE you    .

I have toothpaste and I have tea tree    .

I shall attack it tonight 

The bag is a def possibility.......................


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

ive got some stuff that works in 4 hours (sometimes   ) i'll bring it tomorrow if i remember.
xx


----------

